# Thursday 3-12 Tuna's



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Me, Angelo Depaola, Shawn Clemons, and Dave Dorsett left Perdido Pass thursday am around 5:45 and decided to run on out to try and find some warmer water that looked like it was being pushed as far in as over Petronius visa vie a strong 2.5 knot current from the warm water eddy over Blind Faith. Arrived at Petronius only to find a very slack current, and not the water we were hoping for. Kept going on to the Marlin and the Trans Marianas but still didn't mark anything worth fishing. Radioed a crew boat at the Ram and they reported scattered flyers, but no surface action. We headed on out to Horn and found some birds working over hardtails and marked some decent returns on the sounder. The fish and bait were all holding up almost a little down current of the rig corner. We trolled a couple different patterns but only the naked swimming hoo's got any love, and the tunas only wanted them pulled downsea. Put out a spread of hoo's and on the first three downsea passe's we hooked up with nice schoolie yellowfins, and on the fourth pass doubled up. After that the fish went dormant for a little while and we tried to chunk them up. Boated another on the chunk. Rainbow runners started to molest our chunk, so we live baited for a little while and were considering pulling off when some 100+ pounders took flight after a pod of flying fish. Started to work at them with two poppers and put a nice fat one in the boat that was pretty determined not to come to gaff. Fish was pretty beefy and was guestimated a good bit over 100. Ended the day with 7 good yellows. All of these fish were caught between 10 am and 2 pm. Nice daytime bite with no other boats in sight. We set course for home and collected some bottom fish en route. Was nice to see the spring time pattern warming up with good fish crashing flyers in blue water. Hopefully a sign of things to come.

Andy


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

nice haul!!!!! glad to see someone's gettin to fish, im jealous!!!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn id love to catch one.....:clap


----------



## josephyar (May 21, 2008)

Man that sure is a good looking boat, I mean those sure are good looking tunas. Its always the trips you sit out that they end up hauling in the fish. They did let me come to the marina to help clean the boat upon return, so I don't feel totally left out. Nice haul ladies. I hate you guys.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Andy and Crew Looks like you had a good day with some nice YF's. Way to stay after them,itpaid off in the end. Thanks for the reports and pictures. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys looks like yellowfin on the grill tonight.:hungry Thanks for the great report and pictures. Now if I could only get Recess to come out and give you guys some company.

Rob


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

way to stick with it looks like it paid off in a nice way, excellent haul.:clap:clap nothing like some fresh yft on the grill


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

nice trip guys..


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

great day of fishing. congrats on the catch.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

There you go....that third one is well over a hundred lbs. Horn was happening way to capitalize


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Ha! Shawn catch any fish...we need to get his ass on this forum!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Real nice catch right there! That is a good looking boat, what kind is it?


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

38 jupiter, 3 250's


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Not a bad little mid March trip there Andy....gimme a call if you ever need crew. I'm always ready to kill a tuna.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

Nice Job guys,,,How long of aa run was that??


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job, thanks for the report.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! Great job guys. It's nice to see local tuna being caught and that tuna Andy's holding is a big toad. Andy do I remember Angelo telling me that you caught that tuna on a popper? It kills me to sit here with a ruptured achilles and no fishing action. I'll just live my fishing life through you guys. Keep up the reports and tell Angelo to take some lessons take pictures of your tuna. We need the whole picture next time. :clap

Jeff


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas! That last one is a trip maker for sure! Way to go.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Jeff, 

really sorry to hear about your heel and wish you could have been out with us. that last one came on a popper on a trevala jig stick with a spheros 12000 spinner 65# moimoi braid. How long before you're healed up? we saved the heart for hogan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice trip Andy! Trevala and spheros 12000 huh....would that be the one I sold you not too long ago? If so thats one hell of a way to break it in.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

shawn doesnt sit still long enough to get on here... he returns his email and runs like hell!!!!!!!!!! i think he would be the poster child for riddalin! :letsparty

WHO'S YOUR DADDY!!!

god i lovem


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeff,

I think Sara took that picture she wanted Andy's head between the tail fins thats why the whole fish isn't in the pic. Like most girls, she wasmore concerned with gettingher man in the pic than the fish. I took some pictures on Sean's camera when we first put the fish in the boat.If we ever get those I'm sure some one will put them up.


----------

